# Gout



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Have it in my foot,it is getting better after 4 days of severe pain.Had it the same time last year & it lasted thru march 1st.I just realized today why,it is the holiday food has to be ! So I am staying away all the goodies during Christmas & after.yesterday I mixed ACV & honey took the recommended dose 2 tbsp the pain started easing up, same today.I do take colcrys 2 times a day when I have gout,can't take the other drugs because I only have 1 kidney.Can someone tell me just what can I eat?Have been reading & still confused.I know red veggies are allowed,how about turnip & mustard greens,corn,potatoes,sweet potatoes?I can give up red meat,don't eat fish or seafood.I know I wont starve,can a lot of green beans ,tomatoes ect.Cooked apples no sugar?Help....


----------



## Momo (May 30, 2002)

For occasional gout attacks drink Tart Cherry Juice. It works great! I drink one glass a day for a few days and it's worked every time.

If gout becomes chronic, it can cause serious health problems and I would be sure to see a Dr if that happens.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I had two attacks in August/September. Horrible! The two joints affected are permanently bent. It took some investigating but I realized that I cannot ever eat braunschweiger again in my life. (And, I love it! ) Nothing else seems to trigger it, but I do admit I prefer poultry to red meats.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

My grandfather had gout. Took meds and lived to 103. He liked rich foods and was a meat and potato man. I believe red meats, seafood, fatty fish, and alcohol are to be avoided.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I had last attack 11 years ago, my last Blood Work showed I was about to have an attack. My Doctor told me I had to be on Medication, once you have an attack you are to be on Medication all your life.


Well I have problems with *Barrett's esophagus, *taking the medication gave me the worst Acid Reflux I have ever had. Told myself I rather deal with Gout than die because of the Acid Reflux. Got off the Medication, all back to normal and haven't had a Gout flare up.

big rockpile


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

It's purines you want to avoid, my mother has very bad gout, when she was hospitalised with it, they brought in all the junior doctors to see it, becasue they had never had one that bad before. She cannot drive or walk more than 100m now. In general meat offal shelfish alcohol are to be avoided, but so are some vegetables artichokes, bean sprouts, broccoli, brussels sprouts, leeks, mushrooms, peas are out. 
asparagus, bamboo shoots, cabbage, cauliflower, corn, green or string beans, green peppers, kale, kohlrabi, spinach and summer squash should be restricted to one or two portions a day depending on how you take to it.

You'll have to decide if a hyper restricted diet is worth occasional flareups. you can take medication that will reduce the frequency/severity of any attack. but as far as I know there is nothing that will stop them other than very strict diet management.


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Ironically I was visiting with my wife about a co-worker who struggles quite a bit with gout just the other day. My wife then proceeded to whip out her Essential Oil Desk Reference and found a recipe that may be of assistance:

10 drops lemon
5 drops Idaho Blue Spruce
4 drops juniper
3 drops melaleuca
2 drops roman chamomile

Please let me know if this works!

-Luke


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I had two attacks in August/September. Horrible! The two joints affected are permanently bent. It took some investigating but I realized that I cannot ever eat braunschweiger again in my life. (And, I love it! ) Nothing else seems to trigger it, but I do admit I prefer poultry to red meats.


 Ardie I love it to,glad you mentioned the affect it has,will have to stay away from braunschweiger.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

twogether said:


> Ironically I was visiting with my wife about a co-worker who struggles quite a bit with gout just the other day. My wife then proceeded to whip out her Essential Oil Desk Reference and found a recipe that may be of assistance:
> 
> 10 drops lemon
> 5 drops Idaho Blue Spruce
> ...


I would never be able to get this formula together


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Momo said:


> For occasional gout attacks drink Tart Cherry Juice. It works great! I drink one glass a day for a few days and it's worked every time.
> 
> If gout becomes chronic, it can cause serious health problems and I would be sure to see a Dr if that happens.


I do have the cherry juice,may try a glass every day,also the white raisins in sloe gin (9 raisins per day).


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't realize this thread was in Alternative Health, sorry.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

My hubby has gout. I think the trigger food can be different for many people his is asparagus. Someone said purines, hubby stays away from those as much as possible. Foods with yeast like bread, beer... If I do bread I do a sour dough type it isn't as bad. We limit beef to maybe once a week. Beans aren't great so we limit those.
Dried cranberries, dark cherry juice, blueberries are best if consumed a little everyday, kind of as preventative. Although really good quality dark cherry juice does help if you're having a gout attack.
Even with meds Allopurinol one can still have a gout attack, then again even with strict diet one can have an attack.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Peanuts are my husband's downfall. And now we think bbq plus meats that have been smoked or cured.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm having an attack right now. Think it was brussels sprouts. Hadn't had an attack in 18 mos.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

I've had good luck with Quercetin. I found an obscure lab test showing it to be as good as allopurinol. I take 3 a day for regular maintenance. I'll take an extra dose or two if I start to feel symptoms. It's reduced flareups by about 90%. I had one flareup back in September. I had an ulcer and couldn't eat any solid food for two weeks. For some reason this caused a flare up. I have a minor flare up right now as I really overdid it with the rich foods at Christmas. I upped my dose of Quercetin, took anti inflammatorys and pure tart Cherry juice (expensive here in Canada - $13/bottle!).


----------



## Momo (May 30, 2002)

Esprit, I pay 4.99 for the tart cherry juice and I thought that was bad. It's still worth it though for getting rid of the pain and it's alot cheaper than prescriptions.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Momo said:


> Esprit, I pay 4.99 for the tart cherry juice and I thought that was bad. It's still worth it though for getting rid of the pain and it's alot cheaper than prescriptions.


I pay $4 each month for Alopurinol, hard to beat 13 cents per day.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I tried alopurinol and thought I'd be seeing ER! Severe diarrhea, vomiting and sick as a pig! Been diagnosed as severely allergic!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had what I consider gout; and I put on some "toe pads", i.e. little rubber pads that hook onto the middle toe and fit just under the front part of your feet. Wearing these constantly has taken away the pain.


----------

